# Nailer for trim work



## Carl (Nov 29, 2008)

Hello. The local big-box store had a sale this weekend on a Porter-Cable compressor and nailer combo that I couldn't pass on. Now I am wondering if the nailer is really what I need; I'm hoping some more experienced people can give me some advice.

The nailgun is a 1 1/4" 18-gauge brad nailer. I'd like to use it for trim work, like installing baseboard in my home. I was thinking about the maximum depth of 1 1/4" -- if the baseboard is 1/2" in depth, and the drywall is 3/4", that's 1 1/4" already. I realize the nail will embed itself into the wood, leaving some nail to bite the stud, but is that enough to securely hold the trim?

In your opinion, should I keep this, or return it and look into getting a finish nailer?

Thanks,

Carl


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Are you sure it is 3/4 wall board? 3/8??


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

You will need a larger nail than 1 1/4. I typically use a Amazon.com: Hitachi NT65MA2 15 Gauge 1-1/4-Inch to 2-1/2-Inch Angled Finish Nailer: Home Improvement using 2 1/2" nails for baseboard. The brad nailer you have is typically used for nailing the inside of the casing to the jamb, and nailing outside miters together.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

keep it..but you'll need a 16 Ga. 1 1/4- 2 1/2 brad nailer if you do much trim work. I rarely use the 18 ga gun (5/8- 1 1/4) but occassionally.


----------



## Carl (Nov 29, 2008)

BHOFM said:


> Are you sure it is 3/4 wall board? 3/8??


I just assumed 3/4, but I just checked (I remembered there was a small hole the previous owners left me that I haven't patched yet... :smile. I think it is actually 1/2" wallboard.

Sounds like the nail gun may be too small for what I want to do... I got "permission" to purchase it based on the idea that it'd be enough to do baseboard and casing and various future jobs. It'd be bad if I then had to justify buying another nailer...


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

mics_54 said:


> keep it..but you'll need a 16 Ga. 1 1/4- 2 1/2 brad nailer if you do much trim work. I rarely use the 18 ga gun (5/8- 1 1/4) but occassionally.


I agree with mics. You realy need a longer nail for trim work like base board, door tim, and crown molding. 1 1/4 brad nailers are real good for picture frames and small trim.




Carl said:


> Honestly not sure, I just assumed 3/4. I'll check. :smile:



Not sure about up north but down south 99% of drywall is 1/2 and the rest is 5/8ths Lowe's here sells 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, and 5/8 which is used mostly in commercial use.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl My wife bought me a 1 1/4 brad nailer for Christmas the year I started remodeling the house. I found out real quick it wasn't big enough to nail crown molding. I went an bought my self a Bostic 16 gauge 2" finish nailer. I love it dearly and use it daily.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Carl,
Keep the brad nailer and get the larger capacity finish nailer to go with it. Use the brad nailer for the inside edge of the casing when nailing to the jambs. No need for a 2" larger diameter nail there. Use the bigger nails as stated above, for the base molding, and the outside edge of the casing where you are going through the drywall into the stud just like the base molding. The guns have come down so much in price over the years. Look around, you should be able to find one cheap. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I never truly realized how handy an air nailer was until I actually owned one but I don't think that I would want one that fired less than a 2". I use mine to shoot anything from 5/8" brads to 2" for baseboards. I'm not sure what I like most about it. The ease with which it shoots the nails or that cool "pafoot" sound that it makes when you pull the trigger.:laughing:
yah, you guys heard me right............"pafoot"......look it up in the dictionary.:blink:
pafoot - the audible created when depressing the trigger on an air powered nailer. 
Taken directly from the pages of Kensters Dictionary.
:laughing:
Ken


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

:laughing::laughing: pafoot:laughing::laughing: Now I have heard it all.:laughing::laughing: Kenbo you cracking me up.


----------



## Carl (Nov 29, 2008)

OK, I think I'll keep the brad nailer, and maybe borrow a finish nailer from a neighbor until I can afford my own or find one used. The price I paid for the 6-gallon compressor and nailer together is about the price of a 2-3 gallon compressor by itself, so I think it's a good deal, even if I do need another nailer.

Thanks for all the information!


----------



## jeffbayne (Nov 13, 2007)

I was in the same situation a little while back. I bought a 1 1/4 brad nailer thinking it would suffice... it didn't. I recently picked up a Bostitch 2" 18awg brad nailer and it is fantastic (pawn shop= $30). I know a lot of guys said to use a 15awg 2 1/2 inch nailer- and that is the next thing on my list to buy, but I have installed base, crown, crown stacked on top of base at the ceiling, built ceiling beams and crowned them... all with a 2" 18awg. I have a 1" 23awg pinner that is awesome for anything small- can't even find the hole to fill it... i use it for shoe mould and stuff... Anyway, my point is, in my experience, anything bigger than 18awg (as long as its 2") is overkill for trim. if you're installing a prehung door, by all means get a 15 or 16awg, but thats some pretty big holes to fill and really isn't necessary.

Also... my local Woodcraft owner uses a Grex 2" 23awg pinner to do everything i said my 18awg does... He remodeled his entire house with all visible trim/nail holes being 23awg. now thats slick- (but a $300 gun)

jeff


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Keep the brad nailer if you are going to do much in the way of trim on cabinetry or funtiture. 

I would be surprised if your sheet rock is 3/4. Around here, it's 3/8"...


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Bradnailers are cool.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

I've been using this one from Harbor Freight for over a year, no problems. I think it was $20 then.


----------

